# oval slash racing



## SLASH4

i seen some picks of slashes diguised as oval racing cars not going to say what type of oval cars style not really sure dont wanna offend anyone with me not knowing ,but what kinda lap times and sizes of track do you run


----------



## wurthusa

In Indy we run on a 96X48 oval with late model bodies. Rules just changed to allow 13.5 with 2 cell lipo but before the changes, I think the fast laps were in the mid 5's. Here's an example of what they look like.


----------



## SLASH4

*sweet*

now thats a cool slash where can i get a body like that


----------



## wurthusa

SLASH4 said:


> now thats a cool slash where can i get a body like that


That particular slash is not mine but I'm almost 100% sure it's a Losi Late Model body. We use 1/8th scale bodies and they fit perfect. You will either have to remove the front bumper or turn it over like we do. Body mounts right up.

They look just like a real late model because when they come into the corner, the body rolls just like a real one. The bodies run around $55-$60. I know McAllister makes one as well as a forum member. I don't remember his name right now but he has a thread with a ton of pics.


----------



## shintastrife

no that would be something to look in to for me wonder what it would look like on a pro truck chassie


----------



## steel sledge

Why can't people just use cars for their intended purposes?! You can buy oval cars if that's what you want. Why buy something else and try to turn it into something that it's not? Learn how to turn left AND right and race CORR trucks in CORR classes or sell it and buy a pan car!


----------



## Speedy Pete

Before you comment, you should drive one.... they are a total blast!

We just started racing them up here in Maine at Maximus R/C Raceway on Saturday nights.... here is mine










If you want to tell someone to "use it for what it is intended for" have a talk with Team Associated and all the versions of the 18T 18R SC18 and the new... yes that is right... Dirt Late Model 18! 

Those cars are all fun to race in their own respective classes!:thumbsup:


----------



## steel sledge

Yeah, thanks for reminding me. I can't stand that either. Along with Losi's useless array of micros and minis! But, as much as I hate to defend that, they are at least VERSIONS, and not someone buying something to make it something else when there's already one available. I have tried oval, not the Slashes, but 1/10 and 1/18 just to give it a shot, and i think it's extremely dull. Yes, I realize that's my opinion and not everyone likes the same thing, which is cool, but like I said, if you want oval, buy an oval car and leave the Slash parts on the shelf for us off-road guys who use them for what they really are.


----------



## wurthusa

Nice.

How about my son, who has a Slash but has nowhere to run during the Winter. Should I tell him to sell it so he can drive oval because a couple of knuckleheads don't think a car can be dual purpose? He runs the Slash offroad in the summer and next winter, we'll run it on the carpet again.

You guys are too much.


----------



## steel sledge

wurthusa said:


> Nice.
> 
> How about my son, who has a Slash but has nowhere to run during the Winter. Should I tell him to sell it so he can drive oval because a couple of knuckleheads don't think a car can be dual purpose? He runs the Slash offroad in the summer and next winter, we'll run it on the carpet again.
> 
> You guys are too much.


Now that's actually a good reason. That's what I'm looking for here, not an argument, but a good debate.


----------



## Speedy Pete

There are enough Slash parts to go around for everyone bud.... its kinda like doritos.... you keep crunching and they will make more!

I love both road course and oval man, and I run tons more road course with a Slash than anything.... but I have 5 of them, and running one on the oval just sounded fun....

If you drive a Slash, maybe you have run it on a carpet off road track like we have, maybe not, but they are tippy... I dont care how much you lower them down.... now transfer that to an oval where you are carrying more speed into a corner.... they are a handful... and nothing like a pan car.... you have to DRIVE it... not just steer it.

Now here is the other side... take a racer who is new... 2 lefts and some wide lanes are a hell of a lot easier to get use to than circuts.... at least to start. This is a great way... and cheap way... to get new people racing, and grow the sport, which it is doing... I dont see anyone offering a pan car for $200 with a radio and speed control that is competitive... so why not try a Slash?

Trust me... go drive a Slash... on an oval... in traffic with 7 more of them out there.... you will not come back and use the word "dull" at all... you might actually laugh all the way through it!

...and I hate to tell you but there isn't a right and wrong here... there is only what makes us have more fun!


----------



## steel sledge

I agrre there's no right or wrong, just personal opinions. Every time I've seen oval races, they were all about speed. Is this really the best racing for a beginner to start in, especially if it's with a Slash that you actually have to "drive"? Seems contradictory to me. I have 2 Slashes and a 4x4 Slash that see only off-road. And not carpet. I've done that and that's not off-road, that's more like Pennsylvania Turnpike driving!


----------



## Speedy Pete

Actually it is a great place to start.... you dont have to go fast, just fast enough for you. Wider lanes mean its easier to get out of the way, much less intimidating than off road and turning both ways.

Man I have done piles of dirt racing in my day... and I will take the carpet over it... its clean.... dirt doesn't wear parts out... dont have to clean it... its just really cool!

Saying that... I will do some dirt racing this summer... always do and do well at it.... but I guess I am a rare breed who just enjoys any kind of racing for what it is.... I dont care what you want to run and what the rules are... you could be racing tamiya lunchboxes with tickle-me-elmo dolls duck taped to the roof.... if that is what people are racing... Im in!

....and no I haven't seen that class come up anywhere... but you get the point.

So with that... back to what this thread was made for... discussing Slash Oval Racing...

...onward...


----------



## GT2

So are you guys running these box stock.It looks like alot of fun.


----------



## Speedy Pete

We up here at Maximus in York. ME run on a track that is about 55 to 60 feet apex to apex, not sure what that translates into as far as a race line, but its pretty big.... we get them moving! I turned 55 laps in 5 min last Sat night, with 8 trucks in the heat if that gives you an idea.

We keep them really stock... 12 turn Titan, only stock gearing that comes with the truck, 86 spur, and either 18 or 23 tooth pinions

The Losi body fits the best stock, but I have the RJ Speed Mega Wedge on mine... had to chop the front posts down. The RJ Speed Max Wedge fits well stock also, a couple other guys had those. 

We are going to paint up a couple of "rental" bodies for guys to put on their Slashes to come try it, I think it will take off up here for sure!


----------



## Speedy Pete

Its not that far of a ride from RI up there GT... if you want to try it just PM me and I will have a truck ready for you to race when you get there. I live just north of Boston, takes me about 45 minutes.


----------



## GT2

Thanks Ill let you know.I have a stock slash,something I would consider doing.


----------



## Skull&Bones

I think Steel there is just a little jealous that he never got a Backslash made 

btw, who knew when we converted those SC trucks to buggies that we were starting something, now that Kyosho has the UltimaDB coming out, maybe we can break those SCBuggies back out.

Ive seen a lot of slashes used as oval (hell, Ive seen them raced on oval without any conversion) and I think they look like a blast. Ive got a couple sitting around, maybe Ill get me a latemodel body and convert another one :tongue:

BTW, SL, you racing sunday at MVRC with that 4x4 slash? maybe ill try and make it out there and run with you all.


----------



## steel sledge

Yeah, but keep in mind that the DBs are purpose built buggies John! I'm gonna try like hell to be there Sunday. Actually looking forward to running my 2wd Slash more. Got it set up great for MVRC! If I come I'll probably run both classes though.


----------



## Speedy Pete

Ya know Skull he just needs to get off the "purpose built" thing.... he obviously never watched Monster Garage before where they turned a dragster into a hot dog machine!

That thing is actually in central VT at a truck dealer... and he does burnouts up and down the parking lot at all his open houses... and then makes everyone hot dogs once its warmed up!

So back to Oval Slashes.... again!


----------



## Speedy Pete

looking for 1/8th late model bodies that fit Slashes.... so far we have...

Losi 
RJ Speed has 2 - Max Wedge and Mega Wedge
....any others?

I know that the Ofna body is too wide for a Slash.... I mean you could run it, but it would really look silly.

I just ordered a body from Ott's hobby in NC... looks wicked cool!! I will let everyone know if it fits. If so that will be my choice for sure!!!


----------



## bigdon18

speedy lmk if the cm body from otts work,, that what i was gonia order my other slash lm. thx BIGDON


----------



## wurthusa

Speedy Pete said:


> looking for 1/8th late model bodies that fit Slashes.... so far we have...
> 
> Losi
> RJ Speed has 2 - Max Wedge and Mega Wedge
> ....any others?
> 
> I know that the Ofna body is too wide for a Slash.... I mean you could run it, but it would really look silly.
> 
> I just ordered a body from Ott's hobby in NC... looks wicked cool!! I will let everyone know if it fits. If so that will be my choice for sure!!!


I know one guy who put the Stalker body on his Slash. Looks cool and the price seems more than fair plus, he's a Hobbytalk member.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=257398


----------



## Speedy Pete

Thanks Wurth.... I just ordered one of those off of his website to test as well.

Both the C&M and the Stalker look much better than any of the others by far!

....lets see how they fit and I will post pics for ya!


----------



## GT2

I think the Stalker bodies look the best.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C

Skull&Bones said:


> I think Steel there is just a little jealous that he never got a Backslash made
> 
> btw, who knew when we converted those SC trucks to buggies that we were starting something, now that Kyosho has the UltimaDB coming out, maybe we can break those SCBuggies back out.
> 
> Ive seen a lot of slashes used as oval (hell, Ive seen them raced on oval without any conversion) and I think they look like a blast. Ive got a couple sitting around, maybe Ill get me a latemodel body and convert another one :tongue:
> 
> BTW, SL, you racing sunday at MVRC with that 4x4 slash? maybe ill try and make it out there and run with you all.


I also saw the Kyosho buggy.I was so stoked. a 2wd 1/8 buggy would be the shizzle on the outdoor 1/8 tracks we run on here.Even have plans to make a version out of our PSI SCT. Cant wait to start working on it!!!!


----------



## shintastrife

steel sledge said:


> Why can't people just use cars for their intended purposes?! You can buy oval cars if that's what you want. Why buy something else and try to turn it into something that it's not? Learn how to turn left AND right and race CORR trucks in CORR classes or sell it and buy a pan car!


you can do that if you got the money. some people do race on a budget you know. if i had the money i would go top of the line, but i dont so i haft to use 2nd hand stuff unless i haft to buy it new.

its called a hobby for a reason, hobby's should be fun whats the point in doing it if its not?


----------



## Justin B

steel sledge said:


> I agrre there's no right or wrong, just personal opinions. Every time I've seen oval races, they were all about speed. Is this really the best racing for a beginner to start in, especially if it's with a Slash that you actually have to "drive"? Seems contradictory to me. I!


Race a stock Slash on a decent sized oval and it's almost comical as far as speed is concerned. On a tight off road track they are pretty fast but on an oval they seem pretty slow with the stock motor and esc so you can hold it wide open and try to hold your line and with 6-8 others it's just about as much fun as you can have. In my opinion it's a perfect class for beginners to learn to drive in and is less intimidating than off road.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

What's wrong with an inexpensive car that a new racer can have fun racing or bashing on just about any surface imaginable? Kinda of sounds like how people used to race the original RC10's.


----------



## nutz4rc

I run at different tracks both off road (dirt), short course (dirt), tri-oval (dirt), oval (carpet), road course (carpet), and have yet to find a class as much fun as Slash short course, or Slash Late Model Oval dirt or carpet. 

Great class to start in, low cost, very durable, can be upgraded (depending on your tracks rules). 

I use the Stalker SS body. You can find it on Hobby Talk by doing a search for Stalker. Body is 60 lexan tough as nails and looks good on the chassis of your choice. Good price also. 

We all have fun in our own ways.


----------



## Speedy Pete

Hey nutz any chance of posting a pic of your Slash with that Stalker SS body on it?

I just ordered the normal Stalker body, then noticed after I did that the SS has more rear deck for the Slash body mounts to possibly catch. I would love to see how it looks and how you mounted it?

... and Justin you are so right... 6-8 of these on a good sized oval has you coming off the track with a pretty large grin! Brings me back to the day of running RC10s at roller skating rinks... just a blast!

I would love to know what different tracks are running for rules in Slash Oval??
Up here at Maximus in York, ME we don't allow much yet... but just getting started...

-Stock truck out of the box, only Traxxas or RPM hop ups allowed
-Titan 12T motor with stock out of the box gearing 86 spur and either the 18t or 23t pinion
-any radio, receiver, and steering servo
-Traxxas speed controls only
-Any 1/8 Dirt Late Model body
-Stock tires and rims from kit only
-limiters allowed in shocks, any shock oil, must use stock springs
-can remove front bumper to fit body
-2 cell lipo 6000mah limit or 7 cell Nimh

On our oval with the 23t pinion the thing is fast, but even lowered you will be up on 2 wheels at the apex... still you have to drive it and we are working on setups still

Anybody elses rules I would love to hear about... we are trying to keep it cheap and not scare away newbies because people are running special chassis, or high dollar anything, we want it as stock as possible. I would like to hear how others tracks are doing it, shock setups etc.


----------



## flamedxxx

at stateline we ran a few oval races for fun after the regular show, and it was a blast. I certainly hope we do an oval class for them this year with the late bodies...


----------



## Jerzferno

We have a large Slash spec off road class at our track. Our off road is surrounded by a very large oval track. A few decided to run oval and it has turned in to a weekly class now. Ive run it several times and its a lot of fun.


----------



## Guest

Sounded like alot of fun untill the guys around here up the cost with allowing 13.5 brushless motors. I agree with the I will race whatever everybody else is racing but dont turn a $200 truck into a $500 oval car and expect beginners to want to race... 
There is a track where I live that Ive never been to but alot of the guys from there race with us and I follow there thread on hobby talk. They used to race here but all the rule changing that they insisted on ruined there class and they tried to blame it on our track and how the owner ran the racing. Anyway before I get to far off the subject, we run oval two nights a week here and all the guys that want to run stock are more than welcome to come run with us. Im not going to say names cus im not trying to hurt another hobby shops rep.... 

A few people can ruin it for everbody. Why change the rules to a popular class for a few people, if they want to go faster let them start there own class. If you want to know where i race just ask...


----------



## CustomWire

just for the fun of it .. every friday nite .. here at this site.. http://cdrcracing.com goto the track cam drop down.. we race the slashs stock body tho .. on dirt oval .. they like to call it the slash bash .. there r a few sc10s 

enjoy ... i turn the cam on most days all day so it shoudl be on this sunday also with some slash racing .. cam is on around 10am all day long till 3 or 4 on sunday and monday nties we race EDM also .. 

check it out thanks ..


----------



## Speedy Pete

Still looking for pics from anyone who has a dirt late model body on their Slash....

Post them up here boys!

I just got in my bodies from Stalker, and C&M... I will post pics after I fit them


----------



## daver

Does anyone know if the Traxxas 2.4Ghz receivers will bind with a spektrum module?


----------



## jeffslat

Unfortunately it will not.....they only work with the Traxxas remote.

Jeff


----------



## bigdon18

Speedy Pete said:


> I just got in my bodies from Stalker, and C&M... I will post pics after I fit them


how they seem to fit the slash,, iam also interested in buy a stalker or cm body for a slash ,, i have a losi lm body on one right now,, like to try the others,, cant wait to see how they look.


----------



## BuzzBomber

Just noticed this thread. I have had my Slash since Aug. 08 and have run it outdoors in offroad for two seasons, oval for a half season, and several indoor races this winter on carpet, both offroad and more recently, oval. As Jerzferno mentioned a few posts back, we have a pretty big Slash class at out local track. Outdoors I think I like offroad better, but this class is a RIOT indoors. The winner seems to be determined by who has the fastest reflexes to avoid the numerous pile-ups and tangles......as for rules, ours are pretty simple - if it didn't come in the box, it's probably illegal. I think 18, 19, 23T pinions are legal, and RPM bumper mount and gear cover, and any SC body are legal. Any 2S, 6/7 round cell battery okay. On the clay oval, I would like to see how this class looks with late model bodies and either stock or 17.5 motors......anybody have any videos?


----------



## Butters16

We have been running the Slashes on the indoor carpet oval also at our track , it is great to see a group of ppl come off the drivers stand with smiles on their faces and joking around afterward. We run pretty much Box stock gearing and they run 27 turn brush motors with 6 cell. We also went to a street hawg style tire for a lower center of gravity.


----------



## harmocy

wurthusa said:


> In Indy we run on a 96X48 oval with late model bodies. Rules just changed to allow 13.5 with 2 cell lipo but before the changes, I think the fast laps were in the mid 5's. Here's an example of what they look like.


How did you get the wheels inside the body??? I have an 1/8 late body and the wheels are outside the body which body are you useing???


----------



## wurthusa

harmocy said:


> How did you get the wheels inside the body??? I have an 1/8 late body and the wheels are outside the body which body are you useing???


We run the Losi and Mcallister bodies with no issues. Not sure why your wheels would be sticking out.

The track just started allowing the Slash class to run Slider rear tires all the way around. It lowered the car, improved handling and is easier on the carpet.


----------



## harmocy

wurthusa said:


> We run the Losi and Mcallister bodies with no issues. Not sure why your wheels would be sticking out.
> 
> The track just started allowing the Slash class to run Slider rear tires all the way around. It lowered the car, improved handling and is easier on the carpet.


I have a factory works rocket latemodel it says for a CW it is 8 3/4 wide pt#7353


----------



## wurthusa

harmocy said:


> I have a factory works rocket latemodel it says for a CW it is 8 3/4 wide pt#7353


Not sure of the exact dimensions but I can say with 100% certainty that the 1/8 latemodel bodies we are using are a lot wider than that. 

Hell, sounds to me like you're using a 10th scale body. McAllister's 10th scale late model bodies are 9" wide. Try google and see what you come up with.


----------



## harmocy

wurthusa said:


> Not sure of the exact dimensions but I can say with 100% certainty that the 1/8 latemodel bodies we are using are a lot wider than that.
> 
> Hell, sounds to me like you're using a 10th scale body. McAllister's 10th scale late model bodies are 9" wide. Try google and see what you come up with.


Yeah I just did and think that is what it is!!! I have an 1/8 one on the way it will be here on Friday!!! I cannot wait now!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## ta_man

BuzzBomber said:


> Just noticed this thread. I have had my Slash since Aug. 08 and have run it outdoors in offroad for two seasons, oval for a half season, and several indoor races this winter on carpet, both offroad and more recently, oval. As Jerzferno mentioned a few posts back, we have a pretty big Slash class at out local track. Outdoors I think I like offroad better, but this class is a RIOT indoors. The winner seems to be determined by who has the fastest reflexes to avoid the numerous pile-ups and tangles......as for rules, ours are pretty simple - if it didn't come in the box, it's probably illegal. I think 18, 19, 23T pinions are legal, and RPM bumper mount and gear cover, and any SC body are legal. Any 2S, 6/7 round cell battery okay. On the clay oval, I would like to see how this class looks with late model bodies and either stock or 17.5 motors......anybody have any videos?


Matt, I put Bob Foleys first Ofna Late Model body on a Slash and ran it on our outdoor oval a couple times last year just to try it. I use a Novak HV6.5 and a 3S battery. It was almost too fast for the Slash suspension. Using stock motors or 17.5, I imagine they end up a little slower than usual dragging around an additional 10 ounces of plastic in the form of a 1/8 LM body.


----------



## BuzzBomber

Too bad I missed seeing that, Mark. Sounds interesting. I've got no idea what the kv is on the HV6.5 motor is for a rough idea of total rpm, but I'm guessing that with the bigger motor on 3S it was pretty speedy indeed! I wonder if a 13.5 would be able to bring the speed up past stock slash speeds without overheating, or if the larger HV motors would be requisite equipment to achieve that. The Slash is heavy enough already, I didn't realize the LM bodies weighed that much!


----------



## Jerzferno

Mark/Matt you guys thinking about starting a Slash late model class? Might be interesting. My 2wd wont get much track time this year. On the other hand a late model class..................that could be cool.


----------



## BuzzBomber

I don't know Steve, I'm just kind of thinking out loud(err, thinking out type?) I've got to get my buggy/SC 4x4 dilemma solved first......but I DO think it would be cool.


----------



## ta_man

Jerzferno said:


> Mark/Matt you guys thinking about starting a Slash late model class? Might be interesting. My 2wd wont get much track time this year. On the other hand a late model class..................that could be cool.





BuzzBomber said:


> I don't know Steve, I'm just kind of thinking out loud(err, thinking out type?) I've got to get my buggy/SC 4x4 dilemma solved first......but I DO think it would be cool.


I ran mine on the track a couple of times. The first time Wayne announced it on the lodspeaker. It was pretty much ignored. I got the body I used for free from Bob Foley when he was done with it. Based on the deafening silence I got, I kind of doubt too many people are going to want to run a class where they have to spend $50-$60 on a body only to go slower than a stock Slash (assuming using the Titan more or a 17.5). I had the HV6.5 sitting around and a 3S pack handy. Again, not something that most people are going to want to spend money on (though I suppose the Havoc Pro/HV4.5 on 2S would do just as well). I have since taken it apart and don't plan to try it again.

If one of you wants the body, I am sure Bob wouldn't mind if I passed it on.


----------



## FLYINGFINN#8

They are pretty slow.........and take almost no skill to race on carpet.


----------



## Jerzferno

FLYINGFINN#8 said:


> They are pretty slow.........and take almost no skill to race on carpet.


Coming from an expert?


----------



## FLYINGFINN#8

no expert.... saw it first hand
Put them on dirt then you seperate good vs. bad


----------



## daver

You need at least a 13.5 to make it interesting.


----------



## daver

wurthusa said:


> We run the Losi and Mcallister bodies with no issues. Not sure why your wheels would be sticking out.
> 
> The track just started allowing the Slash class to run Slider rear tires all the way around. It lowered the car, improved handling and is easier on the carpet.


Interesting - I always thought they would look more scale with smaller wheels. Do you have any pics with the Slash wheels?


----------



## Jerzferno

FLYINGFINN#8 said:


> no expert.... saw it first hand
> Put them on dirt then you seperate good vs. bad


Thats what Ta-man, Buzzbomber and I are talking about. On dirt.


----------



## wurthusa

daver said:


> Interesting - I always thought they would look more scale with smaller wheels. Do you have any pics with the Slash wheels?


I posted a picture of a slash with a late model body and slash wheels a few pages back. I don't have any pictures of a slash with slider wheels.


----------



## daver

wurthusa said:


> I posted a picture of a slash with a late model body and slash wheels a few pages back. I don't have any pictures of a slash with slider wheels.


Sorry, I meant "Slider" wheels. I forgot to engage the link between my brain & my fingers. 


BTW, Which McAllister body will fit?


----------



## harmocy

steel sledge said:


> Why can't people just use cars for their intended purposes?! You can buy oval cars if that's what you want. Why buy something else and try to turn it into something that it's not? Learn how to turn left AND right and race CORR trucks in CORR classes or sell it and buy a pan car!


Because this is a hobby and a hobby is something that someone does because they love it and who is to say what something is supposed to be??? A corr truck is actually a stadium truck with a different body and stadium trucks came from the buggy where a guy decider that he wanted to convert it to a truck!!! You should look into the history of RC and see how it has evlolved and maybe if traxxas or some of the other companies see more of these they may start to do them from the factory!!! You just never know!!!
:wave:


----------



## harmocy

steel sledge said:


> Yeah, thanks for reminding me. I can't stand that either. Along with Losi's useless array of micros and minis! But, as much as I hate to defend that, they are at least VERSIONS, and not someone buying something to make it something else when there's already one available. I have tried oval, not the Slashes, but 1/10 and 1/18 just to give it a shot, and i think it's extremely dull. Yes, I realize that's my opinion and not everyone likes the same thing, which is cool, but like I said, if you want oval, buy an oval car and leave the Slash parts on the shelf for us off-road guys who use them for what they really are.


You thouht oval was dull because you were slow!!! When you have over 50 people only separated by 1/2 a second how can that be dull??? It takes more skill than luck to do oval but in off-road one bump can take you out or send you to the front notto take away from off-road eith but each has its place and what someone conciders dull maybe there lack of knowledge
:wave:


----------



## daver

I put some Slider rear tires on my Slash. What do you think?


----------



## harmocy

daver said:


> I put some Slider rear tires on my Slash. What do you think?


looks sweet!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Jerzferno

daver said:


> I put some Slider rear tires on my Slash. What do you think?


Very nice!!


----------



## harmocy

Just got my body today!!! i just threw it over the slash and it looks sweet!!! I am going to mount it and then I will post some pics!!!


----------



## Jerzferno

daver said:


> I put some Slider rear tires on my Slash. What do you think?


What body is that?


----------



## daver

RJ Speed. I got it from Tower Hobbies.

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXUEC1&P=SM


----------



## big boy 37

Tried oval racing with my slash an sc10 this weekend. Both with the stock bodies. It was awsome had a great time.


----------



## bigdon18

has anyone used the stalker ss or c&m bodies on the slash yet? how do the fit like to know , gonia order one or the other soon for my next slash lm project.

also i picked up a set of 4 slider rears for the slash they are really sweet looking.


----------



## nutz4rc

Stalker SS or regular fits the Slash great. You should take the rear body mount from the back of the shock tower and relocate it to the front of the tower and the mounts will come up through the flat part of the roof.


----------



## bigdon18

thanks for the 411 on the stalker body


----------



## lil hotshoe

i have the late model body but i have bsr foam tires on it and it handles great:thumbsup:


----------

